

The Impact of Facebook's Payment Platform For Virtual Goods - bbalfour
http://blog.viximo.com/corporate/2009/07/20/the-impact-of-facebooks-payment-platform-on-virtual-goods/

======
betamatt
Reducing payment friction and user buy-in to the economy increases conversion.
FB gets a legit way to profit off the apps on their platform and the apps
benefit as well. Is there a downside I'm not seeing?

